# Pilots N Paws - New Air Transport for Rescues



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you AG!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now there is a grea thought!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That's a wonderful idea. I remember a show on Animal Planet where someone who volunteered with Greyhound Rescue was also a pilot and she would fly the dogs to their new homes. Her own greyhound would come along for the ride.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a wonderful idea and I hope it really kicks off. They should contact John Travolta to be their spokesperson. He is a bigtime pilot and loves animals.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I cross posted this info on the _lab-retriever forum.net_ .They are really big in rescue work on that forum.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What an awesome thing to do!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Just bumping this up just in case somebody hasn't seen it and knows of some Rescues who might be interested!

Cross-post and email away!! 

Also, don't forget they're asking that their brochure be placed in the Pilot's lounge of airports around the country.

Email the link at the bottom to get some brochures if you can help spread them around!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know someone who has already spoken to them. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Kimm! And thanks to everyone who's helping to spread the word!


----------

